# Psalm 14



## jaybird0827 (Sep 1, 2006)

_To the chief Musician,
A Psalm of David._



> This psalm represents the fearful sinfulness and misery of mankind, and the marvellous method of deliverance therefrom. Behold, here, (1.) All mankind fearfully infected with the God -dishonouring, the soul-debasing and defiling, the world -disturbing malady of sinful corruption in heart and life, ver. 1-3. (2.) Warm expostulations for the conviction, awakening, and reclaiming of wicked men, ver. 4-6. (3.) Consolations exhibited to the righteous, from God's being among them, and being a refuge to them; and from his sending his Son to save and redeem them, ver. 5-7.
> 
> While I sing these lines, let me have a deep sense of my corruptions. Let me be ashamed of them before God. Let me, with a broken heart and weeping eye, confess my filthiness and crimes. Let me groan after and flee to Jesus, the Saviour, the salvation of God. O wretched man that I am! who shall deliver me from this abominable life, from this inward body of death! Thanks to the Redeemer, who is come to Zion to turn away ungodliness from Jacob! Let therefore Jacob rejoice and the Gentiles sing.
> [align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]





Psalm 14:1-7

Tune: Moravia - attached 

1 That there is not a God, the fool
doth in his heart conclude:
They are corrupt, their works are vile;
not one of them doth good.

2 Upon men's sons the Lord from heav'n
did cast his eyes abroad,
To see if any understood,
and did seek after God.

3 They altogether filthy are,
they all aside are gone;
And there is none that doeth good,
yea, sure there is not one.

4 These workers of iniquity
do they not know at all,
That they my people eat as bread,
and on God do not call?

5 There fear'd they much; for God is with
the whole race of the just.
6 You shame the counsel of the poor,
because God is his trust.

7 Let Isr'el's help from Sion come:
when back the Lord shall bring
His captives, Jacob shall rejoice,
and Israel shall sing.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 1, 2006)




----------

